# Fun Dog Shows in the Northwest?



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody know of any fun dog shows that are due to take place around the NW next month? :notworthy:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

would love to go to a fun one to  pointless post inoo


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Are their no village fetes or agricultural shows going on over there, Jen. They usually have fun dog shows, rather than serious ones.

The 'family fun day' agricultural show I've just been to today had one.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will have a looksee  I asked Jeeves if there were any "fun dog shows in the Northwest", but he wasn't very helpful.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Naughty Jeeves!!! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know, huh... Useless!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary has a fun dog show at the open day next sunday(6th September):whistling2:

May be a bit soon for you though


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It is  About two weeks too early! *sobs*


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

is Rotherham too far for you? its a proper show/fete thing with lots going on so you could make a day of it... we're taking our Bully boy :whistling2:. x
My google's playing up - but i'm sure its the 16th September... or something like that.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*goes to see where Rotherham is*

Could may be doable... Will have to see  When you are able to, could ya send me the details?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Whatabout this one Jen ?

RSPCA Funday/Dogshow 
They will be lots of activities for all the family to enjoy like: face painting,Make your own pottery,dogshow,raffle,funfare,tombola,catering,police, plus much more more... 

Taylor park Grosvenor Road St Helens Merseyside WA10 3HX 

Sun Sep 20, 2009


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Perfect!!


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Whatabout this one Jen ?
> 
> RSPCA Funday/Dogshow
> They will be lots of activities for all the family to enjoy like: face painting,Make your own pottery,dogshow,raffle,funfare,tombola,catering,police, plus much more more...
> ...


 
I move on the 19th!! Not sure I will have the time to jolly off on a trip the next day


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Shell,

Rotherham details below.. (from website)

"Location: Rosehill Victoria Park, Rawmarsh
Dates: Saturday 12th and Sunday 13th September 2009

For one year only Rotherham Show will be held in the beautiful 36 acre Rosehill Victoria Park in Rawmarsh. The move for this year's show is due to the ongoing restoration of its usual venue Clifton Park.

Rosehill Victoria Park, with its mature woodland, bandstand and childen's play area is set to be a great temporary home for Rotherham Show, which is celebrating its 30th year of bringing a great weekend of entertainment to Rotherham.

Come and join us for a tremendous weekend of family entertainment including a World Music Festival and all the Rotherham Show regulars from the Vintage Vehicle Rally and Horticultural Show to trade stands and not forgetting lots of family entertainment!"


There's a falconry display, cheshire dog display team (Saturday only), clowns, vintage vehicle display, fun dog show (both days), archery, horticultural show, Yorkshire Rat club show (Saturday), Funfair, trade stands, hamster show (Sunday)

Rotherham Show 2009 The programme where i got all the information from. 

hope that helps. :2thumb:


----------

